# ADF Keeper help?



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I am planning an ADF tank and the following is my shopping list ... Is there anything I am forgetting? 

I have: 
* 5 gallon Panaview 
* Filter 
* plants 

On my Shopping list 
* thermometer
* frozen food variety pack 
* Zoo med frog food 
* Driftwood
* Coconut Hide 
* 25 Watt Heater 
* Natural Gravel 


Seachem for plants ( Double checked and it is safe for frogs if dosed correctly or slightly under)


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

if to zoo med is pellets then scratch that off, they shouldn't eat pellets.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh it was highly recommended used in conjunction with frozen ... But I won't complain about one less thing to buy 

Everything else look good?


----------

